# Reicht 95mm² Zuleitung



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (2 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wir bekommen eine neue Maschine mit einer Max leistungsaufnahme von 135 kVA. Die Zuleitung ist 100m lang und liegt in einer Kabelpritsche bei normalen Bedingungen. (d.h. keine Übertemperaturen)

Nun habe ich lt. Formel mit 2% Spannungsfall und cos phi von 0,96 eine Querschnitt von ca 71mm² berechnet. Habe dann eine 95mm² Zuleitung bestellt. Nun habe ich aber bedenken bekommen, da an einer vergleichbaren Maschine 120mm² verlegt worden sind. Was meint ihr,
gibt das probleme mit der 95mm² oder? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen

Gruß NSN


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juni 2008)

bei stern-dreieck und verlegeart B2 komm ich auch auf 70mm²
bei direkt und B2 auf 150mm², für C auf 120mm²


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (2 Juni 2008)

Ist ein Ölflexkabel 5x95. Das wird eng oder was meinst du?


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juni 2008)

naja, der gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor könnte es noch reißen


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (2 Juni 2008)

Da bin ich jetzt echt beruhigt. dachte schon ich muß ein neues Kabel kaufen.
Und das bei den Kupferpreisen :sad:


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juni 2008)

allerdings: das kabel muß so ausgelegt sein wie der hauptschalter  ... also eigentlich ist dein kabel wohl falsch ...

ich berechne kabel der einfachheit halber mit *kabel.exe
*
[edit] wenn du eine 200A vorsicherung nimmst kommen deine 95mm² hin, allerdings haut das dann nicht mit der leistung von 135kVA hin [/edit]


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (2 Juni 2008)

Ich habe nur als Anhaltpunkt die Absicherung von 3x200A bekommen und eine Max Leistungsaufnahme von 135kva, was denke ich ziemlich hoch gegriffen ist, da die Maschine bei uns nur zu 50% der Endgeschwindigkeit läuft. Aber mit den 3x200A und den 135kva kommt ziemlich hin, zumindestens der Rechnung nach


----------



## HBL (2 Juni 2008)

Guten Abend Zusammen

Betreffend des Kabelquerschnittes ist zusätzlich folgende Frage zu beantworten:

Genügt im Kurzschlussfalle dieser Querschnitt bei dieser Leitungslänge, damit die vorgeschaltete Sicherung innerhalb von 5sec. abschaltet?

Siehe auch die Norm EN 60204-1;2006

SchönerAbend und Gruss

Hans


----------



## dodo (3 Juni 2008)

HBL schrieb:


> Guten Abend Zusammen
> 
> Betreffend des Kabelquerschnittes ist zusätzlich folgende Frage zu beantworten:
> 
> ...



Hmm, das hat aber eher was mit der Sicherung zu tun als mit dem Querschnitt, oder ?! 

Ganz ehrlich: Bevor ich mir bei dieser Länge ein Kupferbergwerk  auf die Kabelpritsche lege, würde ich mir auch  Gedanken über den schon angesprochenen Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor machen!
Ist Deine max. Leistungsaufnahme wirklich  die Aufnahme oder die installierte Leistung?


----------



## HBL (3 Juni 2008)

Hallo dodo

Die Impedanz der Zuleitung hat sehr wohl mit dem Kurzschluss etwas zu tun. Die Dämpfung der Leitung hängt auch vom Querschnitt ab.

Natürlich spielt die Sicherung in dem Sinne eine Rolle, als dass die Abschaltcharakteristik der vorgeschalteten Sicherung den Kurzschlussstrom beeinflusst.

In dem Zusammenhang wäre es auch noch interessant, für welche Kurzschlussfestigkeit der Steuerschrank der Maschine gebaut ist.

Eine 200A NHS begrenzt den Kurzschluss nicht auf 10kA. Daher sollte der Steuerschrank der Maschine für eine höhere Kurzschlussfestigkeit gebaut sein.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (3 Juni 2008)

dodo schrieb:


> Ist Deine max. Leistungsaufnahme wirklich die Aufnahme oder die installierte Leistung?


 
Die Firma hat mir geschrieben das ich eine Vorsicherung von 200A nehmen soll. Später kam noch ein Schreiben in dem Stand Max leistungsaufnahme 135Kva. Meiner Erfahrung nach (haben ähnliche Maschinen schon laufen) dürfte das aber die installierte Leistung sein.


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juni 2008)

die Scheinleistung S von 135kVA entspricht bei einem cos phi von 0,96 einer Wirkleistung von 129,6kW ... anyway ... mit S/(WURZEL(3)*400V) kommt man auf 194,86A, also eine Vorsicherung von 200A. Bei 200A-Sicherung kommen die 95mm² hin ... problematischer wird das jetz mit der Selektivität


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (3 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> problematischer wird das jetz mit der Selektivität


Du meist die Vorsicherung schaltet vorher ab wie die Absicherung im Schrank?


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juni 2008)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Du meist die Vorsicherung schaltet vorher ab wie die Absicherung im Schrank?



das meine ich, weiß aber nicht wie der hauptschalter/die absicherung ausgelegt ist ... wollte darauf hinweisen, dass dies zu beachten ist


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (3 Juni 2008)

habe gerade in einer anderen maschine geschaut, da ist der Hauptschalter auf 285A!! eingestellt und die Anlage vorgesichert mit 200A


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juni 2008)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> habe gerade in einer anderen maschine geschaut, da ist der Hauptschalter auf 285A!! eingestellt und die Anlage vorgesichert mit 200A



sorry: *ROFL*


----------



## HBL (3 Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen




NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> habe gerade in einer anderen maschine geschaut, da ist der Hauptschalter auf 285A!! eingestellt und die Anlage vorgesichert mit 200A


 
Heute Abend werde ich versuchen, die Problematik mit der Vorsicherung, Selektivität, Kurzschlussverhalten aus meiner Sicht etwas ausführlicher zu erklären

Gruss


Hans


----------



## HBL (4 Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Nachstehend meine versprochene Antwort:

*Reicht 95mm² Zuleitung*

Es sind einige Punkte zu beachten:

*1. **Kurzschlussfestigkeit Steuerschrank*
Wenn der Anlageschalter im Steuerschrank auf 285 A eingestellt ist, so ist die Durchlassenergie dieses Schalters im Kurzschlussfalle wesentlich höher als 10 kAeff.
Gemäss Norm EN 60439-1 ist daher der Nachweis der Kurzschlussfestigkeit des Steuerschrankes durch den Maschinenlieferanten oder Schaltschrankbauer zu erbringen. Bzw. muss dieser Wert auf dem Typenschild des Steuerschrankes vermerkt sein.
Ebenso sollte seitens des Lieferanten, die korrekten Werte des vorgeschalteten Schutzorgans vermerkt sein.

*2. **Selektivität*
Eine Selektivität von Anlageschalter zur Vorsicherung ist nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben.
D.h., wenn Du damit leben kannst, dass im (seltenen) Kurzschlussfalle neben dem Anlageschalter, auch das vorgeschaltete Schutzorgan ausfällt, kann dieses Schutzorgan (Vorsicherung) => der Einstellung des Anlageschalters gewählt werden.
Damit kann der kleinstmögliche Querschnitt der Zuleitung gewählt werden.
Zu beachten ist jedoch Pkt. 3

*3. **Kurzschluss in der Zuleitung*
Bei festinstallierten Maschinen muss nach Norm EN 60204-1;2006 Anhang D, das vorgeschaltete Schutzorgan innert 5sec. auslösen.
Diese Forderung ist auch in den Installationsvorschriften von VDE enthalten.
Aus diesem Grunde muss bei der Festlegung des Kabelquerschnittes mit der vorliegenden Kabellänge, diese Anforderung der Vorschrift beachtet und entsprechend angewendet werden.
Ebenso gilt es noch, das I²t (Durchlassenergie) des Kabels zu berücksichtigen.

Das heisst zu guter letzt nichts anderes, es ist eine Kurzschlusstromberechnung durchzuführen

Gruss und viel Erfolg

Hans


----------



## Andy258 (8 Juni 2008)

Bei uns läuft der Anschluss ortsfester Maschinen immer nach folgendem Prinzip ab:
Aufnahmeleistung  der Maschine: z. B. 16A
Zwecks Anlaufstrom gehen wir mit der Absicherung mind. eine wenn nicht sogar zwei Nummern höher. D. h. eine Vorsicherung von 20A bzw. 25A. 
Somit hat sich auch die Frage nach der Zuleitung geklärt. Bei dieser Absicherung wäre ich mind. Bei 2,5 qmm² je nach Leitungslänge und Verlegeart entsprechend höher. 
Natürlich muss auch die Maschine intern für die Absicherung aufgebaut sein. Hauptschalter Querschnitt usw. 
Das Schema lässt sich jetzt für jede beliebige Größe durchführen. Also bei uns läuft bis jetzt alles bestens*g*


----------



## TommyG (8 Juni 2008)

Jep,

bis 35mm2 kann ich Dir recht geben, bei den dicken Brummern und dann noch 100m, Hmmm, ich denke da will der, der das bezahlen muss, gerechnete Zahlen sehen...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Andy258 (8 Juni 2008)

TommyG schrieb:


> Jep,
> 
> bis 35mm2 kann ich Dir recht geben, bei den dicken Brummern und dann noch 100m, Hmmm, ich denke da will der, der das bezahlen muss, gerechnete Zahlen sehen...
> 
> Greetz, Tom


 
Da hast du vermutlich recht. Jedoch dürfte dies auch kein größeres Problem darstellen.


----------

